# Novak Ballistic



## sparksracer (Apr 3, 2009)

I have two 17.5 ballistics, both just don't have any power. I've tried every gear ratio I can conjure up and still nothing dowm the straight. However they do heat up nicely, one to 140* the other to 170* !! Both with the same gear. Any ideas on a fix or are they paperweights. Thanks for any help.


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

Have you installed new rotors---especially if they have been operated with timing/boost escs?

For assistance, [email protected].



sparksracer said:


> I have two 17.5 ballistics, both just don't have any power. I've tried every gear ratio I can conjure up and still nothing dowm the straight. However they do heat up nicely, one to 140* the other to 170* !! Both with the same gear. Any ideas on a fix or are they paperweights. Thanks for any help.


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

iam gettin to not like novak motors anymore .. they just dont have the rip that others have in the same turns.. also since i had a wire break on the senor wire not to my own doing .. and they want $45 to fix it .. time to move to another company and replaceable wires ..


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

With NOVAK's trade in program - you should look at trading a SS type motor in for a Ballistic motor (that has adjustable timing AND replacable sensor cables).

If you look at race results of events where POWER or SPEED from the motor dominates the race - you'll see NOVAK is generally a TOP of that list.


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

4ThePinkRacing said:


> iam gettin to not like novak motors anymore .. they just dont have the rip that others have in the same turns.. also since i had a wire break on the senor wire not to my own doing .. and they want $45 to fix it .. time to move to another company and replaceable wires ..


Our Ballistics have had _replaceable sensor harnesses_ for a couple of years; and, our earlier SS Pros would be eligible for a free replacement if the sensor wire failed during the warranty period. All service parts to repair our Ballistics are available on-line, so the motor never has to be returned to us.

We encourage customers to exchange old SS Pros for any wind Ballistic 540 or 550 motor---no other company has such an extensive Trade-In program.


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

will then the lady needs to be told that who answer the phone she said it cost $45 to replace ... even under watrny .. itsok tho another paper weight for scarp book lol ..


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

4ThePinkRacing said:


> will then the lady needs to be told that who answer the phone she said it cost $45 to replace ... even under watrny .. itsok tho another paper weight for scarp book lol ..


Call back with the hobby shop receipt date/serial number (required for warranty service) and we will take care of it.


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

ok ty


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

Some customers do not understand MFGs' warranties. A MFG warranty *covers* materials and workmanship (_over which the factory has control_); a warranty *does not cover* problems caused by the installation/use/abuse of the item (_over which the factory has no control_).

Customers often believe that if any damage occurs to the product during the warranty period, the MFG will replace the item free of charge; this is not how a MFG's warranty should be understood.



> *Potential causes of serious ESC/motor damage:
> *
> …poor soldering/cold solder joints
> …defective battery cell, or pack
> ...


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

NovakTwo said:


> Customers often believe that if any damage occurs to the product during the warranty period, the MFG will replace the item free of charge; this is not how a MFG's warranty should be understood.


Maybe you could charge additional for an optional "Road Hazard Warranty" like the tire dealers do when they sell you new tires! :lol::jest::lol::jest:

Though the way some people drive RC cars, it would have to be a pretty expensive option to keep from losing money on it. About the cost of a motor exchange?

Even with those road hazard warranties, the buyer has to pay a pro-rated amount for use of the product.

[j/k]


----------



## wrenchhead (Oct 26, 2007)

NovakTwo said:


> Some customers do not understand MFGs' warranties. A MFG warranty *covers* materials and workmanship (_over which the factory has control_); a warranty *does not cover* problems caused by the installation/use/abuse of the item (_over which the factory has no control_).
> 
> Customers often believe that if any damage occurs to the product during the warranty period, the MFG will replace the item free of charge; this is not how a MFG's warranty should be understood.


so what do u do with the motor that doesnt have good #s that hasent even been run or put in a car


----------

